# Vaporesso Gen 2 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/8/19)

The Vaporesso GEN 2 is now available at Sir Vape.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vaporesso-gen-220w-tc-box

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

